# Sticky  Replacing the Diesel Engine Air Filter + Clearing P0133



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I know this might not help anyone but I wanted to throw this out there for everyone else getting the P0133 code.
> 
> I have the cruze diesel tech manual and I too recently received this code. The manual says it can be both sensors listed above in the comments or the MAF sensor, so I assumed for my case I needed to replace my air filter because it was close to being replaced anyways. So I open my tech manual and turns out there is actually a long process when replacing the engine air filter. You replace the filter, remove the MAF and clean it, remove the sensor infront of the turbo and clean it, then the second sensor is in the exhaust I believe I cant remember but I will have to post the instructions some other time. Basically to get to my point, I cleaned all of the following sensors and the code went away and no issues since.


This deserves a thread unto itself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Agreed and done.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! I take it none of this is mentioned in the OM?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Wow! I take it none of this is mentioned in the OM?


Are you kidding Jim. I'm surprised the OM talks about how to change your flat tire much less anything under the hood.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Are you kidding Jim. I'm surprised the OM talks about how to change your flat tire much less anything under the hood.


I was thinking that it might say something like the air filter change was a dealer service option, since it involves so much more that just R&R of the filter. There are a few maintenance items in my car's OM that point the owner to the dealer for those.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting. Is this only on the diesels? I wouldn't think there would be much difference on these over the gas version. Clean air is clean air for combustion.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

God knows what the dealer would charge for that. Just got the first of my four free oil changes in the first 2 years of ownership on mine and saw they charge $79.00 and UP (depending on vehicle) for synthetic.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have my owners manual handy right now, but what is the change interval of the air filter?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mods, I would suggest adding "Clearing code P0133" to the title and making this a sticky.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Manual says 45,000 miles, but I just do mine whenever I do the fuel filter. Easier to keep track of if I just do them both together.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

This is from the +$200.00 tech manual, I will post the actual process and pictures this weekend when I have time. FYI this was under the Diesel section of the book, I will have to check for the other engines.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> This is from the +$200.00 tech manual, I will post the actual process and pictures this weekend when I have time. FYI this was under the Diesel section of the book, I will have to check for the other engines.


Thanks. I am curious about the cleaning method.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Title changed to "Clearing code P0133" and now "stickied"


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

opblood:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

And now we wait... lol


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I looked on GM SI for anything like this and found nothing, so I am not sure about this one. The code lookup says it can be caused by a soot covered sensor. There is a bulletin that states a software anomaly can cause the code to go off. There is a module update to address it if the vehicle shows no other symptoms indicating actual issues.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm going to retake some of them, so sorry for the blurred photo.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

I may have missed it but i dont see a long process to change the air filter. I see like 2 lines. Remove cover. Change air filter


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Preston378 said:


> I may have missed it but i dont see a long process to change the air filter. I see like 2 lines. Remove cover. Change air filter


That's what I was thinking. This appears to be the procedure for changing the filter housing, along with some exhaust sensors, but I didn't see anything beyond simple replacement on the filter change.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

boneheaddoctor said:


> God knows what the dealer would charge for that. Just got the first of my four free oil changes in the first 2 years of ownership on mine and saw they charge $79.00 and UP (depending on vehicle) for synthetic.


I was at my dealer today. I think they had $47 for an air filter change listed on their board.


----------

